# Revell 1/24 Audi R8



## Apokalipse (Jun 24, 2010)

After about 3 months of on and off work I put this together.
The paint on the rear is a mess, but thankfully the pictures don't show it too much.
:tongue:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I had one, ruined it. But it is a great kit and a nice build.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Apokalipse.......MOE, Here........You got one sharp looking build there,, With that Audi R8.......Thank's for sharing it................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice build - I have the same kit, but haven't even opened it up yet. it's nice to see it all finished - good job


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice looking build. Did you paint the side blades the same color as the car? I like the stance too.
Chris


----------



## Apokalipse (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



superduty455 said:


> Nice looking build. Did you paint the side blades the same color as the car? I like the stance too.
> Chris


No, it's a dark gray. It's actually very noticable, it's just that the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice lookin car ya got!


----------



## Falcon1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

can we get closer pics that show some more detail?


----------

